# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Mikä on Irisbus?

## Skurubisin

Miettiskelin tässä että mitää oikestaan näitä Irisbus Crossway ja ylipäätäänssä Irisbusit ovat: Fiat, Iveco, Renault, Heuliez, Karosa, Ikarus (vai loppuiko toiminta lopullisesti 2006?), Pegaso, Klöckner-Humboldt-Deutz, UNIC, Lancia, Magirus vai joku muu lukuisista yrityksistä jonka historia piileskelee Irisbusin takana?

Millä tehtaalla nämä fyysisesti tehdään?

/Skurubisin

----------


## Zetor

Irisbus = "Iveco Renault International Societe Autobus" tjsp. Eli Ivecon ja Renualtin bussituotanto lyötiin yhteen pakettiin tammikuussa 1999. Alkuaikoina logona oli delfiini jonka alla luki vain Irisbus ja auton perässä luki sitten Renault tai Iveco sen mukaan kumman moottori autossa oli. 2003 lähtien Irisbussin on omistanut kokonaisuudessaan Iveco ja nykyään lafkan nimi onkin Irisbus Iveco. Sama teksti on delfiinilogonkin alla nykyään. 

Tuontantolaitokset ovat nykyään nimeltään Iveco XYZ, esim Iveco Czech Republic, Iveco France jne. Edellämainitut ovat myös Suomen kannalta ne merkittävimmät. Tsekki tehtaalta Vysoke Mytosta tulee Crosswayt ja Arwayt, Rankassa Annonayn tehtaalla valmistetaan puolestaan Evadys, Magelys ja Citelis (valmistetaan myös Italiassa). Nämä on kaikki itsekantavalla korilla olevia malleja, eli ne tehdään alusta loppuun asti samassa paikassa (moottorit, vaihteistot ja akselit yms. tulee tietysti muualta). Tuotantoa on tietysti myös Italiassa sekä mm. Espanjassa.

Irisbus Ivecon kokonaistuotanto huitelee 10 000 auton tietämissä, mikä tarkoittaa että sen on Euroopan toiseksi suurin valmistaja heti Evobussin (Mersu ja Setra) jälkeen. Kolmantena on Neoman (Man ja Neoplan). Pelkästään Tsekin tehtaan vuosituotanto on 3-3500 autoa vähän vuodesta riippuen.

Syksyllä -99 Irisbus osti suomalaisille tutumman Ikaruksen. Tämä jatkoi pitkään käyätännössä täysin itsenäisenä yrityksenä tehden koreja mm. Raban, Volvon ja Scanian alustoille. Ainut Ikaruksen (tai tarkemmin Ikarus EAG:n eli Special Coach Factoryn) valmistama Irisbus nimellä myyty tuote oli Midys/Midway midibussi. Nyttemmin Ikarus on kuollut ja kuopattu.

Irisbussilla on näköjään uudet nettisivut, joilta löytyy aika paljon kaikenlaista lueskeltavaa www.irisbus.com

----------


## J_J

> Nyttemmin Ikarus on kuollut ja kuopattu.


Tähän lyhykäiseen lauseeseen kiteytyykin se kaikkein paras uutinen tässä nimimerkin Zetor viestissä  :Smile:

----------


## Eki

> Nyttemmin Ikarus on kuollut ja kuopattu.





> Unkarilainen Gábor Széles osti Ikaruksen ja aikoo aloittaa matalalattiabussien tuotannon Unkarissa, Venäjällä ja Kiinassa.


Aika näyttänee, mitä tuosta tulee...




> Miettiskelin tässä että mitää oikestaan näitä Irisbus Crossway ja ylipäätäänssä Irisbusit ovat...?


Kyllähän näistä selvästi sukulaisuus huokuu: 

Kuvalinkki 1
Kuvalinkki 2

----------


## kuukanko

> Aika näyttänee, mitä tuosta tulee...


Gábor Széles osti "vanhan" Ikaruksen, jonka tuotteita Suomeen ei paljoa tuotu (STA:n Ikarus 415:t olivat vanhan tehtaan tuotteita). Suomeen tuotiin lähinnä länsimarkkinoita varten perustetun Ikarus EAG:n (EAG on lyhenne unkarilaisista sanoista, jotka kääntyvät englanniksi Special Coach Factory) tuotteita, mutta Ikarus EAG on lopetettu.

----------


## Eki

> Gábor Széles osti "vanhan" Ikaruksen...


Selvä sitten. Olin siinä käsityksessä, että EAG (Egyedi Autóbusz Gyár) olisi ollut Ikaruksen tytäryhtiö, alunperin suunnittelutoimisto sittemmin tehdas, joka meni kaupan mukana.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Selvä sitten. Olin siinä käsityksessä, että EAG (Egyedi Autóbusz Gyár) olisi ollut Ikaruksen tytäryhtiö, alunperin suunnittelutoimisto sittemmin tehdas, joka meni kaupan mukana.


Minä olen käsittänyt Ikarus-jutut näin:
EAG eli erikoiskoritehdas sijaitsi Székesfehérvárissa ja kun Mátyásföldin päätehtaalla alkoi 90-luvulla olla turhaa tilaa, EAG-toiminnot siirrettiin sinne. Viimeiset yhtenäisrakenteiset Ikarukset tehtiin vuonna 2002, jonka jälkeen jäi enää Ikarus EAG jäljelle vuoteen 2007 asti, jolloin Irisbus lopetti senkin.
Székesfehérvárin tehdas ei kuitenkaan ole hiljennyt, vaan siellä toimii koritehdas nimeltään Alfabusz, joka tekee koreja Volvon alustoille.
www.alfabusz.hu

----------


## EmilB

> Tähän lyhykäiseen lauseeseen kiteytyykin se kaikkein paras uutinen tässä nimimerkin Zetor viestissä


Hmm. Erikoinen kommentti ottaen huomioon kuinka monet unkarilaiset, ja Ikaruksen sulkemisen sivuvaikutuksena monet muunmalaisten alihankkijayritysten työntekijät, ovat menettäneet elantonsa kansainvälisten yritysten rahanhimon takia. Ikaruksen tarina on varsin hyvin dokumentoitu eri tahoilta ja vapaasti luettavissa netistä. Monet meistä harrastajista varmasti tuntevatkin tämän surullisen tarinan läpikotaisesti.

Mutta onko Ikarus todella kuopattu..?

Tarkastellaanpa hieman Unkarin autoteollisuuden nykytilannetta. Maassa on henkilöautotuotannon puolella toiminut vuosia niin Suzuki, Audi kuin Mercedes Benzkin. Unkarissa on ollut vuosikymmeniä, autoilun alkuajoista lähtien bussi- ja kuorma-ajoneuvotuotanto. Kuorma-autopuolella voisi mainita vaikka vanhan Csepel- tehtaan tai Raba-konsernin. Raba on ollut vuosikymmeniä yksi raskaan kaluston alusta- ja akselituotannon markkinajohtajia. Näiden suuryritysten ohella on toiminut myös bussituotannon varsinainen jättilainen, Ikarus. Yritys on ikivanha, sen tuotteet ovat palvelleet ympäri maailma, joka mantereella vuosikymmeniä. Vielä 80-luvulla Ikarus oli maailman suurin bussivalmistaja. Monet sen vuosien aikana kehittämät ratkaisut ovat löytäneet tiensä muiden valmistajien tuotteisiinkin. 

Tällä hetkellä Unkarissa siis toimii useita isompia ja pienempiä bussivalmistajia, 
kuten Alfabus joka korittaa pääosin Volvon alustoja 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...a_Localo_2.jpg 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...ened_doors.jpg 
http://tomvp.uw.hu/web%20kepek/FLM-875_6.JPG 
sekä omaa kehitystyötä valmistava Kravtex-konserni 
http://m.blog.hu/cr/credo/image/Cita...0-%2026(2).jpg
http://vg.hu/lapokkepek/cikkek/20000...redo_busz3.jpg 
Webasto http://www.mvkzrt.hu/upload/articles/2/article185.jpg 
ARC tai NABI. 
Ikaruksen tarinan kannalta nämä kolme viimeksi mainittua yritystä ovatkin ratkaisevassa asemassa. Ikaruksen entiset insinöörit ovat saaneet pääosin Webastolta, ARC:ltä ja Nabilta työtä.

Nabi http://www.nabusind.com/about-north-american-bus.htm on Usa:sta käsin toimiva, alunperin Ikaruksen rapakon takaista toimintaa koordinoiva yritys, joka on saanut maailmanlaajuista huomiota nyttemmin compo eli komposiittikorin http://automenedzser.hu/teher/20090422_NABI.aspx valmistuksesta. Yhtiö on myös Usa:n johtavia maakaasubussien valmistajia http://www.sdmts.com/NABI.asp Nämä ajoneuvot ovat erityisesti Los Angelesin http://www.flickr.com/photos/souther...an/2311864378/ San Diegon http://www.flickr.com/photos/souther...an/4108764334/ Las Vegasin http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3182/...83d3e49406.jpg ja Honolulun http://static.nol.hu/media/picture/1...8-9477-330.jpg suosiossa, mutta ovat lukuisin mallein läsnä Usa:n muissakin kaupungeissa. Compokoriset bussit valmistetaan pääosin Unkarin Kaposvarin kaupungin tuotantoyksikössä. Vuosivauhti on yli tuhat bussia. Nabi on lopulta tehnyt päätöksen Euroopan markkinoille takaisintulemisesta. Päätökseen on osaltaan varmasti vaikuttanut Unkarin ja Budapestin tuleva uusien bussien tarve. Niin unkarilaiset poliittiset tahot kuin kadunmiehetkin toivoavat avoimesti unkarilaista tuotantoa olevaa kalustoa. Hiljattain BKV, Budapestin liikennelaitos on ilmoittanut ostavansa lähitulevaisuudessa n 1.000 uutta bussia. Tehtaan kotikaupunki Kaposvar on tilannutkin jo uusia busseja Nabilta. Tämä uusi, Euroopan markkinoita varten suunniteltu malli tulee sarjavalmistukseen tämän vuoden syyskuun alkupuolella.

Lopuksi otetaan tarkasteluun Ikaruksen sagan kannalta ratkaisevassa asemassa oleva ARC. Alunperin yritys toimi Debrecenin kaupungin liikennelaitoksen tuotekehitys- yksikkönä, josta se kasvoi Ikaruksen entisten työntekijöiden voimin omaa tuotemerkkiä valmistavaksi yritykseksi http://marvell.index.hu/imgfrm/9/2/6...0004679263.jpg 
http://hampage.hu/trams/eletkep36/img_2307.jpg 
Tehdas valmistaa myös trollikoita http://www.mfor.hu/cikkek/Uj_magyar_..._a_piacra.html
Unkarissa huhuttiin pitkään Ikarus-merkin uudesta tulemisesta. Lopulta tuotenimen haltijataho ja ARC ovat saaneet sopimuksen valmiiksi ja kaikessa hiljaisuudessa kehitetty uusi tuoteperhe on tullut julkisuuteen. Muodostettiin uusi yhtiö nimeltä *IKARUSBUS LTD* 
http://www.muszertechnika.hu/index.php?akt_menu=55

Unkarissa ja myös muissakin Ikaruksen vanhempaa tuotantoa ylläpitävissä maissa oltiin uutisesta ilahtuneen helpottuneita, koska edelleen maailman teillä on tuhansia Ikaruksia vailla uusia varaosia ja huoltoa.

Tämän kirjoituksen tarkoituksena oli osoittaa, että Unkarin bussituotannosta löytyy niin kunnioitettavia perinteitä kuin ehdotonta nykyosaamistakin. Toivoisi pikemminkin joidenkin foorumilaisten katseen kääntyvän, Ikaruksen haukkumisen sijasta, suomen kuljetusalan todellisia ongelmia tarkastelemaan kuin esimerkkiksi puutteellinen huolto, vääränlaiset tyyppihankinnat jne...

Minä toivoisin jälleennäkeväni veljeskansamme joitakin uusia tuotteita teillämme, miksei vaikka Szkt/Arc trollikoita stadissa. Jos maailman niin vaativimmille kuin vaatimattomillekin markkinoille kelpaavat madjaarien tuotteet kaipa ne mahtuisivat kotisuomeenkin tulevaisuudessa varsin hyvinkin  :Wink: 

kevätterveisin Emil

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toivoisi pikemminkin joidenkin foorumilaisten katseen kääntyvän, Ikaruksen haukkumisen sijasta, suomen kuljetusalan todellisia ongelmia tarkastelemaan kuin esimerkkiksi puutteellinen huolto, vääränlaiset tyyppihankinnat jne...


Olen pannut merkille Ikaruksen haukkumisen, mutta kuluttajana en oikein ymmärrä, miksi. Ikaruksen 2-akselinen bussi on yhdenlainen tilaihme, jossa on saman verran istuimia kuin tavallisesti 3-akselisissa autoissa. Vaikka kotilinjan vakiokaluina on tuore pari viimevuotisia autoja, vähän väliä linjalla pyörii vara-autoja. Ikarukset eivät ole olleet suinkaan kehnoimpia. Revenneitä lattiapäällysteitä sekä retkottavia luukkuja, tankoja ja istuimia löytyy kaikenmerkkisistä ja usein kehutuista koreista.

Sosialistimaana Unkarissa opeteltiin puoli vuosisataa teollisuutta, jossa tuotanto sai olla jollain lailla hälläväliä, jotta se oli halpaa ja helppoa. Kansakuntaa työllistettiin kaikenlaisten laitteiden huoltamisella ja korjaamisella. Koska työvoima oli halpaa, kun työ oli pakollista. Ei se menttaliteetti ihan heti lähde, ja ostajankin täytyisi jotain ymmärtää halvan hankintahinnan perusteeksi. Jos ei ymmärrä elinkaarilaskentaa ja luulee, että halpa bussi kestää yhtä vähällä huollolla kuin kallis, niin vika ei ole pelkästään Ikaruksessa.

Antero

----------


## EmilB

> Sosialistimaana Unkarissa opeteltiin puoli vuosisataa teollisuutta, jossa tuotanto sai olla jollain lailla hälläväliä, jotta se oli halpaa ja helppoa. Kansakuntaa työllistettiin kaikenlaisten laitteiden huoltamisella ja korjaamisella. Koska työvoima oli halpaa, kun työ oli pakollista. Ei se menttaliteetti ihan heti lähde, ja ostajankin täytyisi jotain ymmärtää halvan hankintahinnan perusteeksi. Jos ei ymmärrä elinkaarilaskentaa ja luulee, että halpa bussi kestää yhtä vähällä huollolla kuin kallis, niin vika ei ole pelkästään Ikaruksessa.


Unkarilaisilla on myöskin ollut 25 vuotta aikaa tottua markkinatalouteen. Luulisin, että vanhan järjestelmän kasvatit Unkarin työmarkkinoilla alkavat käydä vähiin jo pelkästään ikänsä puolesta. Luulisin myös, että niistä ihmisistä työelämässä aktiivisesti mukana olevat joutuivat jo aikoja sitten sopeutumaan nykymenoon.
Vanhan sosialistisen järjestelmän oletetulla vaikutuksella ei ole mitään tekemistä mainitsemasi asian kanssa. Ne ajat, sen aikaiset yritykset ja niiden työntekijät asenteineen ovat jo taatusti historiaa.

Edesmenneen Eag-koritehtaan tuotteiden laadussa ilmenneet ongelmat eivät johtuneet unkarilaisten osaamisen puutteesta tai kyvystä tehdä laadukasta työtä vaan omistajatahojen tahdosta valmistaa halvalla ja nopeasti ajokkeja. Käsittääkseni juuri halvan hinnan ja nopean saatavuuden takia hankittiinkin näitä autoja Suomeen. Näin ollen yritys työntekijöineen on täyttänyt italialais- ranskalaisten (Irisbus) omistajien niille asettamat ehdot.

Voisin sanoa, että nämä autot ovat mielestäni pärjänneet puutteelliselta vaikuttavalla huollolla, ja pidän niiden selviytymistä vallitsevissa olosuhteissa pienoisena teknillisenä ihmeenä  :Wink: 

Emil

----------


## Antero Alku

> Unkarilaisilla on myöskin ollut 25 vuotta aikaa tottua markkinatalouteen. Luulisin, että vanhan järjestelmän kasvatit Unkarin työmarkkinoilla alkavat käydä vähiin jo pelkästään ikänsä puolesta. Luulisin myös, että niistä ihmisistä työelämässä aktiivisesti mukana olevat joutuivat jo aikoja sitten sopeutumaan nykymenoon.
> Vanhan sosialistisen järjestelmän oletetulla vaikutuksella ei ole mitään tekemistä mainitsemasi asian kanssa. Ne ajat, sen aikaiset yritykset ja niiden työntekijät asenteineen ovat jo taatusti historiaa.


Työni yhteydessä saamani kokemuksen mukaan näin ei vieläkään ole, vaikka voisi luulla 25 vuoden riittävän. Yritys- ja teollisuuskulttuureissa on edelleen eroja. Ja siitä todistaa sekin, että teollista tuotantoa voidaan edelleen teettää entisissä sosialistimaissa länsimaita halvemmalla. Yksinkertainen syy on palkkataso, ja palkkataso pysyy alhaisena niin kauan, kun työ ei ole laadullisesti kilpailukykyistä korkeamman palkkatason yrityskultturin kanssa.

Palkkataso on peruste sillekin, onko kannattavaa tehdä tuotteita, jotka ovat halpoja ostaa mutta vaativat paljon ylläpitotyötä. Alhaisella palkkatasolla ihmistyötä kannattaa teettää runsaasti, korkealla palkkatasolla ei. Esimerkki ihmistyön hinnan merkityksestä on Salcompin kännykkälaturithedas. Suomessa latureita tekivät koneet, Kiinassa on halvempaa teettää latureita ihmisillä. Pietarissa puolestaan on nykyään käytössä kiinalaisia busseja. Ne ovat niin halpoja, ettei niitä käytetä kuin 3 vuotta. Niitä ei kannata pietarilaisella palkkatasolla korjata, koska on halvempaa ostaa uusia.

Antero

----------


## EmilB

> teollista tuotantoa voidaan edelleen teettää entisissä sosialistimaissa länsimaita halvemmalla. Yksinkertainen syy on palkkataso, ja palkkataso pysyy alhaisena niin kauan, kun työ ei ole laadullisesti kilpailukykyistä korkeamman palkkatason yrityskultturin kanssa


Valitettavasti joudun olemaan eri mieltä arvostetun liikennealan ammattilaisen Anteron kanssa.
Palkkatasolla ja tehdyn työn laadulla ei ole mitään tekemistä toistensa kanssa, vaan kyse on yrityksen tuoton maksimalisoinnista. Mitä vähemmän tehdystä työstä maksetaan, sitä enemmän saadaan voittoa. Jos alhaisen palkkatason maiden työntekijät eivät kykenisi tekemään samantasoista työtä kuin korkeamman palkkatason maiden työntekijät, ei olisi mitään järkeä valmistuttaa laadukkaita tuotteita alhaisen palkkatason maissa, koska työn laadun on kuitenkin vastatattava toimeksiantavan yrityksen laatutasoa.
Palkkataso näissä maissa pysyy alhaisempana aivan eri syistä. Syyt ovat yhteiskuntapoliittiset, globaalin monetaariset sekä liittyvät kunkin maan historialliseen, poliittiseen ja teolliseen kehitykseen.



> Alhaisella palkkatasolla ihmistyötä kannattaa teettää runsaasti, korkealla palkkatasolla ei. Esimerkki ihmistyön hinnan merkityksestä on Salcompin kännykkälaturithedas. Suomessa latureita tekivät koneet, Kiinassa on halvempaa teettää latureita ihmisillä.


Tässä viestiketjussa ymmärtääkseni käsitellään korkeaa koulutusta vaativaa teollisuustyötä ja korkeaa koulutusta vaativaa kehitystyötä, kuten ajoneuvojen ja sen osien valmistusta, suunnittelua ja kehitystyötä. Pysytään tätä toiseen maahan ulkoistettua työtä käsittelevässä osiossa vielä Unkarissa, vaikka yhtä hyvin voitaisi käyttää Tsekkiä tai vaikkapa Puolaa esimerkkeinä. Kaikki maailmanmarkkinoilla olevien Audi-merkkisten ajoneuvojen moottorit valmistetaan Unkarissa, samaten rakennetaan Audi TT-mallit. Mercedes Benz A-sarjan autojen kokoonpano tapahtuu niin ikään mm. Unkarissa. Suzuki on perustanut autotehtaansa Unkariin Euroopan Unionin markkinoille tapahtuvien toimitusten helpottamiseksi (erilaiset markkinoita suojaavat direktiivit, määräykset sekä kuljetuskustannukset). Näiden yritysten Unkariin tuloon syyissä oli yhtenäisiä piirteitä. Nämä "korkeaa" yrityskulttuuria edustavat yritykset tarvitsivat sellaisen paikan tuotantoa varten, jossa on valmiiksi korkeasti koulutettu työvoima, hyvä infrastruktuuri logistiikkaa varten, maantieteellinen sijainti on sopiva sekä autoteollisuuden perinteitä löytyy sopivasti, joten valinta osui Unkariin, eikä esim. Unkariakin työvoimakustannuksiltaan huomattavasti halvempaan Albaniaan.
En lähtisi aliarvioimaan edellä mainittuja kriteerejä täyttäviä työntekijöitä uskomalla siihen, että näissä tuotantolaitoksissa he toimisivat pelkkinä luu-lihaskoneina jotka tekevät minimaalista osaamista vaativaa ruumillista työtä.
En myöskään lähtisi vertailemaan autoteollisuuden kehitys- ja valmistustyötä kännyköiden latureiden valmistukseen. Vieraillessani näissä laitoksissa en huomannut sellaista manufaktuuraalista, käsiin tapahtuvaa viilaamista mitä sitaatti antaa ymmärtää.

Alunperin viestienvaihto liittyi Ikarukseen joten haluaisin lisätä, että Ikaruksen alasajo ja lopetus tapahtui kansainvälisillä markkinoilla Ikaruksen kanssa kilpailevissa asemissa olevien yritysten toimesta. Tarkoituksena varteenotettavan kilpailijan kilpailutilanteesta poistaminen. Tämä ei siis tapahtunut siitä syystä, että Unkarissa tai Ikaruksessa olisi oletetulla tavalla ollut "alhaisempi" yrityskulttuuri tai Ikaruksen tuotteet eivät olisi menneet kaupaksi maailmalla.

terveisin Emil
autoilu- ja liikennealan harrastaja  :Wink:

----------


## Eki

> Pietarissa puolestaan on nykyään käytössä kiinalaisia busseja. Ne ovat niin halpoja, ettei niitä käytetä kuin 3 vuotta. Niitä ei kannata pietarilaisella palkkatasolla korjata, koska on halvempaa ostaa uusia.


Onko Turku Suomen Pietari..?

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Onko Turku Suomen Pietari..?


Onhan se, entinen pääkaupunki!

Kunhan joskus saadaan noita kinuskeja Helsingin seudullekin, saa Lahden Autokori laittaa Scala-tuotannon historian lehdille.

----------


## Eki

> Mutta onko Ikarus todella kuopattu..?


http://indafoto.hu/omnibusz/ujra_van_ikarus/page/1

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> http://indafoto.hu/omnibusz/ujra_van_ikarus/page/1


Upeaa!
Hyvännäköisiä laitteita!

----------


## Nak

> http://indafoto.hu/omnibusz/ujra_van_ikarus/page/1


Minkähän valmistajan alusta / tekniikka tuossa autossa on? On kyllä komean näköinen laite  :Biggrin:  Tuskinpa vaan suomen kaduilla nähdään, kyllä EAG valmisteet on opettanut. Vaikka itse kyllä tykkään työskenellä em. kalustolla mielelläni  :Smile:

----------


## kiitokurre

kone tais olla cummins ja kuvista päätellen pysty sellanen

----------


## Rasbelin

> Webasto http://www.mvkzrt.hu/upload/articles/2/article185.jpg


Kyseinen malli ei ole Webaston, vaan Webasto-Hungária on ollut mukana rahoittajana Molitus S91-kehitysprojektissa. Molitus on erillinen yhtiö ja autoja on tehty ainakin tuo ko. LED-726. Molitus löytyy netistä osoitteesta http://www.molitus.hu/. S91 on suoraa jatkoa Ikaruksen E91:lle. Koeauto on MB:n koneella, Rában akselistolla ja Allisonin kahvatomaatilla. Veikkaisin, että erinäiset Unkari-fiilistelijät olisivat innoissaan siitä.  :Wink: 

Oma mutuni on ollut jo pitkään, että Unkarissa on sen verran vahva linja-autorakennusperinne Ikaruksen jäljiltä, että ennemmin tai myöhemmin tullaan näkemään jokin uusi vientiinkin menevä tuote.

----------


## EmilB

> Kyseinen malli ei ole Webaston, vaan Webasto-Hungária on ollut mukana rahoittajana Molitus S91-kehitysprojektissa. Molitus on erillinen yhtiö ja autoja on tehty ainakin tuo ko. LED-726. Molitus löytyy netistä osoitteesta http://www.molitus.hu/. S91 on suoraa jatkoa Ikaruksen E91:lle. Koeauto on MB:n koneella, Rában akselistolla ja Allisonin kahvatomaatilla.


Aivan oikeassa olet, olen sortunut yksinkertaistamiseen  :Redface: 

BKV:n hyvissä ajoin ilmoitettu tuleva tuhannen bussin tilaus on pistänyt vauhtia Unkarin bussinvalmistuksen elpymiseen..

Näyttää siltä, että tulevan tilauksen suurin voittajasuosikki lienee Krawtexin Credo Citadell http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJ5om...eature=related 
Erilaiset Credo mallit ovat olleet valmistuksessa kohtalaisen kauan, ja tämä nimenomaan budapestilaisen BKV:n tarpeita varten kehitetty Citadell sai hyvät arvostelut niin matkustajien kuin BKVlaistenkin taholta.

Ikarukselle povataankin enemmän mahdollisuuksia BKV:n haitari-bussi tilaukseen sen varsin pitkän ja täysmatalalattiaisen mallin myötä. Olen päässyt kokeilemaan ARC:n linjaliikenteessä olevaa vastaavaa kehitysasteen mallia ja olen todennut sen äkkiseltään ihan kelpo välineeksi. Matkustajana tykkäsin bussin hiljaisuudesta ja matkustamon väljyydästä varsinkin verrattuna Budapestin Volvo haitareiden sisätiloihin.

Tällä hetkellä Unkarissa suurinta mielenkiintoa ja odotusta nauttii kuitenkin NABI:n Euroopan markkinoita varten suunnitellun mallin tuleva lanseeraus. Ainoastaan joitakin piirustuksia on ollut saatavilla http://www.blikk.hu/data/cikk/2/00/2...bi_cikkbe2.jpg esimerkiksi tämä trollikka joka on väritetty Debrecenin kaupungin liikennelaitoksen väreihin..
Selvältä näyttää, että BKV odottaa kilpailutuksen kanssa Nabin ensisarjan valmistusta.

Paljon keskustelua ja närää on herättänyt paikallisella tasolla joidenkin VOLAN-yhtiöiden päätös ostaa kiinalaisia KING LONGeja. Unkarilaiset nimittävätkin näitä autoja KING KONGeiksi ja ylimpiä poliittisia tahoja myöten ovat valmiit pääsemään niistä eroon. On halu saada mitä pikimmin paikallista tuotantoa olevaa kalustoa ja tukea unkarilaista bussinvalmistusta pääsemään takaisin jaloilleen.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:42 ----------




> Minkähän valmistajan alusta / tekniikka tuossa autossa on? On kyllä komean näköinen laite  Tuskinpa vaan suomen kaduilla nähdään, kyllä EAG valmisteet on opettanut. Vaikka itse kyllä tykkään työskenellä em. kalustolla mielelläni


Ikarus V187 haitari
Cummins ISL 8,9 E5 320B
8849 cm3 235 kw 
1060 Nm 
Allison T325R 4

Ikarus E127 solo
Cummins ISL 8,9 E5 280B
8849 cm3 206 kw
1060 Nm
Allison T325R 4

Ikarus V134 kaupunki
Cummins ISL 8,9 E5 280B
8849 cm3 206 kw
1060 Nm
Allison T325R 4

Bussit on rakennettu Raba:n akselistolle sekä Raba on mallien suurin yksittäinen muiden osien toimittaja.

----------


## EmilB

> Ikarukselle povataankin enemmän mahdollisuuksia BKV:n haitari-bussi tilaukseen sen varsin pitkän ja täysmatalalattiaisen mallin myötä.


Lisää lusikoita Bkv:n soppaan..Tänään sitten esiteltiin lehdistölle Krawtexin Credo Citadell 19 (18,75m) haitariauto.. 
http://indafoto.hu/credobusz/credo_c...lozetes/page/1
http://indafoto.hu/credobusz/image/7542649-b4203310

----------


## Assamies

Oulussa kulkee yksi Axer-Irisbus; se on #115, entinen A.Mörö Oy:n peli. Linjoilla 62 sekä 65 (Saviharjun kautta) välillä Oulu-Ylikiiminki. Millään muilla reiteillä ei koskaan tavattu. Rek.nr. = AAI-790

----------


## EmilB

Eilen luovutettiin Unkarin Kaposvarin kaupungin liikennelaitokselle ensimmäinen aiemmin mainitsemani NABIn uusi Euroopan markkinoita varten kehitetty malli nimeltä Sirius. Kaposvar on NABIn kotikaupunki.  
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...1#post63892205

Man alustalle rakennettu Manin D0836 euro5 EEV koneella ja ZF Ecolife automaatti- vaihteistolla varustettu, teräsrakenteinen komposiittikori. Bussi on modulirakenteinen ja näin ollen tulee olemaan saatavilla eri mallisina (mm haitari-midi-kaupunki-diesel tai kaasu) Bussi vastaa laadultaan Usa:n markkinoille meneviä nabeja, mutta bussin hintaa yritettiin tiputtaa käyttämällä sisustuksessa eurooppalaisten alihankkijoiden tuotteita.

video
http://kapos.hu/hirek/gazdasag/2010-..._csillaga.html

----------


## Nak

Tänään tuli tuossa 16.00 jälkeen turun moottoritiellä turkuun päin veikkolan kohdalla Irisbus Citelis Hybrid vastaan rekka lavetin päällä. 

http://www.irisbus.com/en-us/PressRo...ibridoATM.aspx

http://www.irisbus.com/en-us/PressRo...lisibrido.aspx

http://www.motormedia.ch/irisbus-cit...f-stippvisite/

http://www.bustocoach.com/en/content...lass-i-3-doors

Minnehän lie oli menossa?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tänään tuli tuossa 16.00 jälkeen turun moottoritiellä turkuun päin veikkolan kohdalla Irisbus Citelis Hybrid vastaan rekka lavetin päällä. 
> 
> Minnehän lie oli menossa?


Mahdettaisiinko ensi viikolla maassamme järjestää BUS2011-tapahtuma (Lahdessa)? Kaipa tuollainen erikoisuus samalla kiertää eri puolilla, kun tänne asti on vaivautunut rantautumaan.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Minulla heräsi kysymys Irisbusseista. Missä niissä (Crossway LE:issä) on nappi, jolla saa avattua kaikki ovet kerralla, kun en sitä muista oviviiksen vieressä nähneeni?

----------


## Nak

Mikä on Irisbus? Varteenotettava Euro 6 vaihtoehto 2014 alusta  :Smile: 
Belgiaan toimitetaan "muutama" tälläinen vuodenvaihteella
http://www.vehico.fi/node/236

----------


## Karosa

> Mikä on Irisbus? Varteenotettava Euro 6 vaihtoehto 2014 alusta 
> Belgiaan toimitetaan "muutama" tälläinen vuodenvaihteella
> http://www.vehico.fi/node/236


Naurattaa edes ajatella kuinka kauan esim. viidenkymmenen auton toimitus tänne kestäisi, jos kolmen auton toimitus kesti yli puoli vuotta.  :Very Happy:

----------


## J_J

> Naurattaa edes ajatella kuinka kauan esim. viidenkymmenen auton toimitus tänne kestäisi, jos kolmen auton toimitus kesti yli puoli vuotta.


Suoraan sanottuna uskon vakaasti, että 50 auton toimitus tapahtuisi huomattavasti nopeammin (ja paremmin sovitussa aikataulussa) kuin kolmen auton  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

> Suoraan sanottuna uskon vakaasti, että 50 auton toimitus tapahtuisi huomattavasti nopeammin (ja paremmin sovitussa aikataulussa) kuin kolmen auton


Voihan se olla noinkin, mutta nuo Ivecot ovat hirveimpiä autoja mitä on heti citeliksen jälkeen, ei lisää noita.  :Mad:

----------


## Nak

Ja viime kesän aikaan tehtaalla oli ilmeisesti ruuhkaa. Mm. Saksaan toimitettiin 150 autoa kesän aikana  :Smile:  

Karosa, se on makuasia sano musti, kun muniaan nuoli  :Wink:  Mun puolesta äkkiä lisää noita tänne ja kaikki Scalat voisi tunkea jonnekin, minne aurinko ei paista.  :Wink:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Mun puolesta äkkiä lisää noita tänne ja kaikki Scalat voisi tunkea jonnekin, minne aurinko ei paista.


Älähän nyt rumia puhu  :Smile:

----------


## Karosa

> Mun puolesta äkkiä lisää noita tänne ja kaikki Scalat voisi tunkea jonnekin, minne aurinko ei paista.


Munkin puolesta voi Scalat (kaikki alle 2011) tunkea jonnekkin, minne aurinko ei paista, mutta samaan paikkaan lähtevät kyllä sitten myös Ivecot.  :Wink:

----------


## Nak

Iveco Crossway LE:n kasvot on pesty nyt myös.
http://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalusto.../km8iekga.html
Jos multa kysytään, niin pesuaine on aiheuttanut jonkun allergisen reaktion  :Sad:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Iveco Crossway LE:n kasvot on pesty nyt myös.
> http://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalusto.../km8iekga.html
> Jos multa kysytään, niin pesuaine on aiheuttanut jonkun allergisen reaktion


Yhhyh. Jotenkin yrittämällä yritetty vääntää tyylikäs tuosta keulasta.

----------

